# Forum Upgraded



## pjk (Apr 7, 2016)

Welcome to the upgraded forum. There are a lot of new features, and a much faster and easier to use platform that now runs the community.

Please browse through your profile and update your user preferences as needed. If you notice any bugs or any issues at all, please reply to this thread so I can fix them.

Added features:
- Can like posts and can see who got likes
- Get alerts for threads you've replied to or have been quoted on.
- Easier thread subscriptions (watch thread)
- Email notifications, if wanted.
- Faster
- Easier to use, post, reply, PM, etc.

A few notes:
- Old URLs will be redirected to the new URLs soon - DONE
- WCA/Youtube links will be added under avatars soon. - DONE
- Commas have been removed from usernames. So if you’re one of 5 users with this issue, the comma was removed from your username.

Overall I think this will make using speedsolving a lot better, and will enable a lot of further features if we decide in the future.

For those of you who liked using speedsolving.com/old, this page will replace it to see all the latest posts (read or not):
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/find-new/posts?recent=1

Again, please go through and update your user preferences and also report any issues you have when using the forum. Any feedback to improve the site is appreciated.

Thanks and enjoy!

Edit:
More updates:
1) The [table] bbCode has been updated. See here for help.
2) The 'New posts' link in navabr now shows new post count (see here).
3) MathJax is now enabled so you can use LaTeX to display math. For example:
[math]x = {-b \pm \sqrt{b^2-4ac} \over 2a}.[/math]
*Note:* after posting you'll need to refresh the page to see the rendered math!
Will display:
\( x = {-b \pm \sqrt{b^2-4ac} \over 2a}. \)


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 7, 2016)

Looks weird but I'm sure I'll get used to it. 

I'm really liking the extra features and easier profile access on the mobile site though! 

Thanks for all the work you put in!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 7, 2016)

Can't find my PB's post. This is the link I had: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread&p=993849#post993849

But it just takes you to the first page...

Or you can click the link in my signature


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 7, 2016)

Whoa, my body wasn't ready for this. Looks good, though.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 7, 2016)

Definitely a large improvement, looks great pjk!


----------



## Roman (Apr 7, 2016)

The links in CODE section aren't displayed as needed anymore. But I will take care of it.
The main problem is this: I need more chars for 6+BLD rating first post.






https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/6x6-blindfolded-rankings-thread.41968/#post852524


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2016)

If I click on my name in the top right corner twice (first time brings up the mini menu, then click again) I get an error saying I don't have permission to view the page.


----------



## FailCuber (Apr 7, 2016)

Woah looks good. I've gotta get used to this tho


----------



## Ksh13 (Apr 7, 2016)

Looks nice, I'm a lot on a different forum that uses Xenforo, outside of some small issues it is very good, esepcially the alert system.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 7, 2016)

Would there be a way to have WCA profiles and YouTube channels linked around people's avatar as before? It helps a lot in knowing who you're actually talking to.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes We Can! said:


> Would there be a way to have WCA profiles and YouTube channels linked around people's avatar as before? It helps a lot in knowing who you're actually talking to.



He says they'll be added soon.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow! Looks good, and really fits with the theme of the rest of the site. I personally liked how the old forum spanned more of the page, but I can get used to this pretty easy. I do have one huge complaint though. Doesn't have an equivalent of the index.php page, where it lists all the new posts. That's pretty much the only way I have used the forum in the past.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 7, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Wow! Looks good, and really fits with the theme of the rest of the site. I personally liked how the old forum spanned more of the page, but I can get used to this pretty easy. I do have one huge complaint though. Doesn't have an equivalent of the index.php page, where it lists all the new posts. That's pretty much the only way I have used the forum in the past.



Same.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm glad everything is updated, but it will take a little while to get used to the new forum.

And also it looks like all the profile pictures are blurry.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm too old for change.


----------



## JayT (Apr 7, 2016)

Been using vBulletin forums for the last 10 years, so anything else looks extremely weird to me too lol. But it already looks like this will be more convenient.


----------



## IQubic (Apr 7, 2016)

Will Tapatalk still work? Pretty much the only way I view the forum


----------



## Cale S (Apr 7, 2016)

I really like the reply (quoted) notification feature :tu


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2016)

Looks nice and definitely a lot faster. But I've noticed these links here:




do not work.




> Old URLs will be redirected to the new URLs soon


Will this include links to specific posts, as well as just threads? I've tinyurl'ed my PB post, so I don't know if I'll have to make a new one or not.

EDIT: looks like some BB tags (e.g. 
, [post]) don't work any more.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 7, 2016)

TDM said:


> Looks nice and definitely a lot faster. But I've noticed these links here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Works for me.

So it looks like the time limit in between posts is down to 30 seconds. Okay. I'm good with that.


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Works for me.
> 
> So it looks like the time limit in between posts is down to 30 seconds. Okay. I'm good with that.


Hmm, weird, it's working for me now. It was directing me to the front page before. Maybe I was clicking on something else then...


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh hey, I've been on forums using XenForo before, good choice. I'm gonna have to get used to the SpeedSolving.com logo no longer linking me to the forum home, though.

Since we're now using likes and this software, have you thought about implementing diverse ratings like here (example screenshot of a post another forum using this software):







It sounds kinda pointless, but from what I've seen of other forums with this kind of rating system is that it cuts down on junk posts like people who quote posts just to say "this ^" or "lol" or any other kind of thing that can just be summed up by a simple rating. Just an idea.


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2016)

I have to log in a lot, even when ticking the box to keep me logged in. When I close SS and come back a few hours later I've been logged out again, whereas before I never had to log in.



Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> it cuts down on junk posts like people who quote posts just to say "this ^" or "lol" or any other kind of thing that can just be summed up by a simple rating.


Do these happen very often though? I don't notice them happening that much at all.


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 7, 2016)

eh i dont like this


----------



## jonlin (Apr 7, 2016)

Forever I was wishing for a like button like smashboards has.

Now we have it.


----------



## Felipe Rigon (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm having trouble marking forums read. It was easier and more convenient before.


----------



## Forcefulness (Apr 8, 2016)

not a fan tbh, it looks more "modern" but it also looks really mashed together, overly compressed. This is also harder to navigate imo. I also miss the sidebar that had all the forums listed so you could click it from the home page, and the new homepage is a complete mess tbh, but I guess it can't be helped, it is your site.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 8, 2016)

Again


Forcefulness said:


> not a fan tbh, it looks more "modern" but it also looks really mashed together, overly compressed. This is also harder to navigate imo. I also miss the sidebar that had all the forums listed so you could click it from the home page, and the new homepage is a complete mess tbh, but I guess it can't be helped, it is your site.



It's to be expected that there will be some features absent/not yet implemented, but there are plenty of other good features. That's not to say criticism shouldn't happen, I gave my own, but the forum was desperately in need of a overhaul. Hopefully there will be a way to add back some of the good features that were lost, but I personally think the good outweigh the bad.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 8, 2016)

wow, totally different, and you can like posts now. I think i'm going to like this better.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 8, 2016)

Ok seriously how can I find my PB's. I don't have any other record


----------



## RhysC (Apr 8, 2016)

Cool stuff guys, it'll take a while to get use to though


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 8, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Can't find my PB's post. This is the link I had: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread&p=993849#post993849
> 
> But it just takes you to the first page...
> 
> Or you can click the link in my signature


Here you go:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/posts/993849/


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 8, 2016)

had to log back in lol
welp, this is... wow. ok this is going to take some getting used to :/


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 8, 2016)

Really wishing clicking the link on the thread on recent posts would take you to the last unread post.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Apr 8, 2016)

Does LaTeX have different tags than before? \( \frac{1}{2} \)


----------



## biscuit (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes! Recent posts page!



Ninja Storm said:


> Really wishing clicking the link on the thread on recent posts would take you to the last unread post.



At the top and bottom next to the pagination buttons, there's a button called "Go to First Unread" It seems to be a bit screwy with the threads you'd already read before the update, but that should fix itself.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 8, 2016)

Guess I'm going to have to get used to the new look now.


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 8, 2016)

IQubic said:


> Will Tapatalk still work? Pretty much the only way I view the forum



I got an app called Forum Talker on Android that will connect, but does not look great.

There is one called Forum Runner for $1.99, but I do not know if the plugin is installed. Oh, I think I'll just throw out the 2 bucks and find out...

Edit - Tried Forum Runner, could not connect, so got a refund.


----------



## pjk (Apr 8, 2016)

Roman said:


> The links in CODE section aren't displayed as needed anymore. But I will take care of it.
> The main problem is this: I need more chars for 6+BLD rating first post.
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/6x6-blindfolded-rankings-thread.41968/#post852524


I've boosted the character limit to 25,000, let me know if you need more.



Dene said:


> If I click on my name in the top right corner twice (first time brings up the mini menu, then click again) I get an error saying I don't have permission to view the page.


This was a permissions issue. I've fixed it, please let me know if you still have issues.



Yes We Can! said:


> Would there be a way to have WCA profiles and YouTube channels linked around people's avatar as before? It helps a lot in knowing who you're actually talking to.


Yes, this will be added soon.



biscuit said:


> Wow! Looks good, and really fits with the theme of the rest of the site. I personally liked how the old forum spanned more of the page, but I can get used to this pretty easy. I do have one huge complaint though. Doesn't have an equivalent of the index.php page, where it lists all the new posts. That's pretty much the only way I have used the forum in the past.


I can adjust this or add another theme which spans 100% if enough people want it. Regarding index.php with all the new posts, this page functions the exact same (shows all the latest posts, read or unread):
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/find-new/posts?recent=1



CornerCutter said:


> And also it looks like all the profile pictures are blurry.


Users can update them as they wish.



TDM said:


> I have to log in a lot, even when ticking the box to keep me logged in. When I close SS and come back a few hours later I've been logged out again, whereas before I never had to log in.
> Do these happen very often though? I don't notice them happening that much at all.


This shouldn't happen. Clear your browser cookies and cache, restart your browser, and this issue should go away (assuming your browser is storing cookies). Let me know if this issue keeps happening.



Felipe Rigon said:


> I'm having trouble marking forums read. It was easier and more convenient before.


What issue exactly are you having?



Forcefulness said:


> not a fan tbh, it looks more "modern" but it also looks really mashed together, overly compressed. This is also harder to navigate imo. I also miss the sidebar that had all the forums listed so you could click it from the home page, and the new homepage is a complete mess tbh, but I guess it can't be helped, it is your site.


Are you referring to the forum home being overly compressed or speedsolving.com?



IQubic said:


> Will Tapatalk still work? Pretty much the only way I view the forum


I will add Tapatalk functionality soon so that option is available. One thing to note about this upgrade is the mobile experience is much better. Try to browse the forum now on mobile without Tapatalk and let me know any feedback you have.



TDM said:


> Looks nice and definitely a lot faster. But I've noticed these links here:
> 
> do not work.
> 
> ...




Regarding the table tags, I've just enabled table tags, but you'll need to do a bit of modifying as they don't accept parameters. Please see the table tag on this page for more info:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/help/bb-codes



Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Oh hey, I've been on forums using XenForo before, good choice. I'm gonna have to get used to the SpeedSolving.com logo no longer linking me to the forum home, though.
> 
> Since we're now using likes and this software, have you thought about implementing diverse ratings like here (example screenshot of a post another forum using this software):
> 
> It sounds kinda pointless, but from what I've seen of other forums with this kind of rating system is that it cuts down on junk posts like people who quote posts just to say "this ^" or "lol" or any other kind of thing that can just be summed up by a simple rating. Just an idea.


I've made the logo now link to the forum home. As for your suggestion about diverse ratings, I've noted it and will consider adding it in the future with the rest of the moderating team. For now I think we should keep it as simple as possible until people get used to the current setup.



biscuit said:


> Hopefully there will be a way to add back some of the good features that were lost, but I personally think the good outweigh the bad.


Let me know of any features that were lost and I will implement them. I've tried my best to keep all the older features that were used still active.



Ninja Storm said:


> Really wishing clicking the link on the thread on recent posts would take you to the last unread post.


Working on this.



Christopher Mowla said:


> Does LaTeX have different tags than before? \( \frac{1}{2} \)


No, it will be the same tag. Expect this to be implemented soon.


----------



## pjk (Apr 8, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> I got an app called Forum Talker on Android that will connect, but does not look great.
> 
> There is one called Forum Runner for $1.99, but I do not know if the plugin is installed. Oh, I think I'll just throw out the 2 bucks and find out...
> 
> Edit - Tried Forum Runner, could not connect, so got a refund.


I've now got Tapatalk setup on the upgraded forum. Please let me know of any issues you have. 

Please note with the upgrade the mobile experience is much better (without Tapatalk). Try it out.


----------



## Felipe Rigon (Apr 8, 2016)

It's not an issue, but it was more convenient to mark forums read before. Now I have to enter a particular forum to make it read instead of simply double click the cube.


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 8, 2016)

pjk said:


> I've now got Tapatalk setup on the upgraded forum. Please let me know of any issues you have.
> 
> Please note with the upgrade the mobile experience is much better (without Tapatalk). Try it out.



Thank you, it's working! The mobile site is not bad, I might try it a little note and see how I like it.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 8, 2016)

I actually really like the upgrade


----------



## gyroninja (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm not a fan of having icons on threads. Most of the icons are irrelavent form what is being discussed.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 8, 2016)

Sa967St said:


> Here you go:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/posts/993849/



Thanks! What happened to the table?


----------



## Artic (Apr 8, 2016)

No more youtube links in avatar???

Also, what's the fastest way to view ALL new posts since last visit. I used to login and be able to directly access that. Now I have to click on my name twice, and then navigate to menu to choose new posts. It's really cumbersome.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 8, 2016)

Artic said:


> No more youtube links in avatar???
> 
> Also, what's the fastest way to view ALL new posts since last visit. I used to login and be able to directly access that. Now I have to click on my name twice, and then navigate to menu to choose new posts. It's really cumbersome.


It's been said a couple of times now, but the YouTube links will be reimplemented soon.

Use this link for viewing new posts:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/index.php?find-new/posts&recent=1


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 8, 2016)

SweetSolver said:


> Use this link for viewing new posts:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/index.php?find-new/posts&recent=1


That gives me recently updated threads included those I've already read. This seems to do what I want, which is list threads with unread messages:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/index.php?find-new/posts


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 8, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> That gives me recently updated threads included those I've already read. This seems to do what I want, which is list threads with unread messages:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/index.php?find-new/posts


That's the wrong URL, but I cannot find how to edit my post on mobile. Should be https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/find-new/posts


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2016)

pjk said:


> I can adjust this or add another theme which spans 100% if enough people want it.



I would definitely love to get rid of the sidebar like I could on the old forum. I feel like it takes too many scrolls on my scroll wheel to get to the bottom now. I also feel like the text could all be maybe 25% smaller. It's all too big with too many gaps, in my opinion.

(otherwise I think it looks much nicer).


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2016)

Artic said:


> No more youtube links in avatar???



Is there a way to dislike stupid posts like this? Seriously, this question has been asked way too many times already, despite PJK CLEARLY STATING in the OP that it's coming soon, and once again PATIENTLY replying to someone else asking the exact same question. If we're going to "like" things, can we please, please _dislike_ things too? It is a feature I would heavily abuse, and would prevent my having to type out my thoughts in posts like this.


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 8, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> That's the wrong URL, but I cannot find how to edit my post on mobile. Should be https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/find-new/posts




If you look at the date, there are 3 lines next to it like the Chinese character for 3. Click on it and it will give you a lot of options


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 8, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> If you look at the date, there are 3 lines next to it like the Chinese character for 3. Click on it and it will give you a lot of options


It gives me a single option, "controls". It's underlined as if it's a menu heading with the menu items missing. I'm on Android.


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 8, 2016)

I really like the upgrade, but like Dene said, if there was a way to downsize the font a little, that would be nice. It just feels too massive.


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 8, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> It gives me a single option, "controls". It's underlined as if it's a menu heading with the menu items missing. I'm on Android.



Well, it gives me that if I click on anyones other than my own for which idly give a series of options like delete and edit


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 8, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Well, it gives me that if I click on anyones other than my own for which idly give a series of options like delete and edit


I'm logged in and it's my own post. Consider it a bug report.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 8, 2016)

BTW, Chrome 49.0.2623.105 on Marshmallow on Galaxy S6.


----------



## hkpnkp (Apr 8, 2016)

profile pictures look blurred


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 8, 2016)

hkpnkp said:


> profile pictures look blurred


They were squashed by the update, I've noticed. Just reupload your avatar in the settings, and it'll return to its normal resolution.


----------



## Felipe Rigon (Apr 8, 2016)

Will the double click to make forums read implemented?


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 8, 2016)

Update: not only can I not edit my posts, I can't edit my signature either. Definitely something screwed up with my profile.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 8, 2016)

Dene said:


> Is there a way to dislike stupid posts like this? Seriously, this question has been asked way too many times already, despite PJK CLEARLY STATING in the OP that it's coming soon, and once again PATIENTLY replying to someone else asking the exact same question. If we're going to "like" things, can we please, please _dislike_ things too? It is a feature I would heavily abuse, and would prevent my having to type out my thoughts in posts like this.



While I agree with you in some ways, it creates issues like what happen on YouTube. It probably wouldn't be such a big issue on a forum though.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 8, 2016)

I noticed that at the top left corner of posts, you can see "33 minutes ago" Or maybe, "January 2nd" but without the year. I think this should be fixed to prevent unnecessary bumps.
But otherwise, It looks great (IMO), but I need time to adjust 
EDIT: Oh, fixed? or it was never wrong in the first place.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 8, 2016)

biscuit said:


> While I agree with you in some ways, it creates issues like what happen on YouTube. It probably wouldn't be such a big issue on a forum though.


Do dislikes on Youtube comments even work these days? I swear hitting the dislike button on comments is just a placebo non-feature that does nothing to the like count.


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2016)

pjk said:


> This shouldn't happen. Clear your browser cookies and cache, restart your browser, and this issue should go away (assuming your browser is storing cookies). Let me know if this issue keeps happening.


Looks like this works, thank you!



Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Do dislikes on Youtube comments even work these days? I swear hitting the dislike button on comments is just a placebo non-feature that does nothing to the like count.


Yeah, I don't think it has any effects in the comment section. It's not like they try to hide it either, the count just doesn't change.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 9, 2016)

TDM said:


> Yeah, I don't think it has any effects in the comment section. It's not like they try to hide it either, the count just doesn't change.



I'm saying on videos.


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 9, 2016)

I have to say i am not a fan of these changes. at first when changes were made i was fine with it because /old was an option, it made just browsing the forums for fun nice. Now it feels a bit more like a chore trying to look at new topics when before i could click over whenever and find new topics or replies. Cant tell you how many times in the past day I've clicked over to /old just to find the new page and not click onto any topic. :/ Oh well. That is just my opinion. Guess i wont be around on the forums as much anymore.


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2016)

SirWaffle said:


> I have to say i am not a fan of these changes. at first when changes were made i was fine with it because /old was an option, it made just browsing the forums for fun nice. Now it feels a bit more like a chore trying to look at new topics when before i could click over whenever and find new topics or replies. Cant tell you how many times in the past day I've clicked over to /old just to find the new page and not click onto any topic. :/ Oh well. That is just my opinion. Guess i wont be around on the forums as much anymore.



kbye


----------



## pjk (Apr 10, 2016)

gyroninja said:


> I'm not a fan of having icons on threads. Most of the icons are irrelavent form what is being discussed.


Are you referring to the avatars to the left of the thread titles?



SolveThatCube said:


> Thanks! What happened to the table?


As stated, I've updated the table tag and linked you to the help section. You'll need to modify your post.



Dene said:


> I would definitely love to get rid of the sidebar like I could on the old forum. I feel like it takes too many scrolls on my scroll wheel to get to the bottom now. I also feel like the text could all be maybe 25% smaller. It's all too big with too many gaps, in my opinion.


In the top right there is now a circle with an arrow, click that and it will close the sidebar.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/w8c5hlpa60g1yu5/Screenshot 2016-04-10 11.36.44.png?dl=0



shadowslice e said:


> If you look at the date, there are 3 lines next to it like the Chinese character for 3. Click on it and it will give you a lot of options


Correct, click on the 3 lines menu icon and you should be able to edit. If you don't see it, let me know. It looks like this:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r96shp6sxnonq0i/Screenshot 2016-04-10 11.39.50.png?dl=0



Felipe Rigon said:


> Will the double click to make forums read implemented?


I'll note it for the future, but unless many others suggest it to, it likely won't be implemented. Note you can click Mark Forums as Read in the top left of the forum.



mark49152 said:


> Update: not only can I not edit my posts, I can't edit my signature either. Definitely something screwed up with my profile.


Got your PM and will communicate with you there. This should be solved.



IAmEpic2004 said:


> I noticed that at the top left corner of posts, you can see "33 minutes ago" Or maybe, "January 2nd" but without the year. I think this should be fixed to prevent unnecessary bumps.
> But otherwise, It looks great (IMO), but I need time to adjust
> EDIT: Oh, fixed? or it was never wrong in the first place.


It puts the year on older posts. Let me know if you notice anything like this again.



SirWaffle said:


> I have to say i am not a fan of these changes. at first when changes were made i was fine with it because /old was an option, it made just browsing the forums for fun nice. Now it feels a bit more like a chore trying to look at new topics when before i could click over whenever and find new topics or replies. Cant tell you how many times in the past day I've clicked over to /old just to find the new page and not click onto any topic. :/ Oh well. That is just my opinion. Guess i wont be around on the forums as much anymore.


What do you mean? The new page linked to in the first post serves the exact same purpose as the /old index, but is much easier to use. How is it more of a chore than using /old? Let me know what changes you recommend.


----------



## Felipe Rigon (Apr 10, 2016)

pjk said:


> I'll note it for the future, but unless many others suggest it to, it likely won't be implemented. Note you can click Mark Forums as Read in the top left of the forum.



It was such a nice feature! It was easier to see the new posts without the ones that I do not care about.
I know that I can mark forums read in the top left, but I have to enter the specific forum I want to mark read or make all the forums read at once.

Thanks for the reply. I'll be really glad if this feature come back.

About the upgrade: this is my only issue. I did not like the new look at first, but that's because I was used to the previous one.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 10, 2016)

I cannot edit nor delete my previous posts, because I don't see any buttons for it.
I have removed all cookies from speedsolving but that does not alter anything.
A reference above to a button with a sign for Chinese 3 (is that three bars?) I don't
get and I don't see any button like that (apart from the browsers).

I must be missing something, I think I have pushed every button available??

Edit: Now it works, don't know why??? (Or thanks PJK )


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 10, 2016)

For me it's at the bottom of the post, right under my signature to the right of "SoAndSo, Today at xx:xxPM"


----------



## unsolved (Apr 10, 2016)

It seems that tables don't display properly in this new format.


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2016)

pjk said:


> In the top right there is now a circle with an arrow, click that and it will close the sidebar.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/w8c5hlpa60g1yu5/Screenshot 2016-04-10 11.36.44.png?dl=0



Ya that's much better, thanks! The only issue is it seems to revert back every time I close my browser (Chrome).


----------



## pjk (Apr 11, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> I cannot edit nor delete my previous posts, because I don't see any buttons for it.
> I have removed all cookies from speedsolving but that does not alter anything.
> A reference above to a button with a sign for Chinese 3 (is that three bars?) I don't
> get and I don't see any button like that (apart from the browsers).
> ...


I've been making some changes. Let me know if you have issues in the future.



unsolved said:


> It seems that tables don't display properly in this new format.


I've just enabled table tags, but you'll need to do a bit of modifying as they don't accept parameters. Please see the table tag on this page for more info:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/help/bb-codes



Dene said:


> Ya that's much better, thanks! The only issue is it seems to revert back every time I close my browser (Chrome).


It doesn't for me. It is stored in your cookies. Clear cache and cookies, and restart your browser.


----------



## pjk (Apr 11, 2016)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Does LaTeX have different tags than before? \( \frac{1}{2} \)


See the first post, I've added the math tags (or see bbCode help). \( Check it out! \)


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Apr 11, 2016)

pjk said:


> See the first post, I've added the math tags (or see bbCode help). \( Check it out! \)



\( \text{PJK}\left( \text{awesome} \right)=\text{True} \)

Thanks!

I do want to mention that the old forum's LaTeX also worked within code block tags. See this post. (Look in the spoiler "*How I found that formula?"*.) This is a screenshot of what it looked like before.

However, if you cannot replicate that feature, I really do appreciate your time regardless!

Thanks again!


----------



## pjk (Apr 11, 2016)

Christopher Mowla said:


> \( \text{PJK}\left( \text{awesome} \right)=\text{True} \)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


No problem. Instead of using the code tags, use spoilers. Let me know of any other issues you have.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 11, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Since we're now using likes and this software, have you thought about implementing diverse ratings like here (example screenshot of a post another forum using this software):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like this idea. For this forum, I think the following would be really helpful: thanks, agree, congratulate. A lot of one-liner posts/quotes can be attributed to one of those three and it would clean things up to be able to thank, agree or congratulate with just one click. Sometimes "liking" just doesn't convey enough.


----------



## Dene (Apr 11, 2016)

pjk said:


> It doesn't for me. It is stored in your cookies. Clear cache and cookies, and restart your browser.



Hmm tried that, didn't work. What are the exact steps you'd recommend? What I did just now: 

Clear cache/cookies
Restart browser
Straight to SS
Hit the arrow
Log in
Close browser
Open browser
Straight to SS
Side menu back open again. I'm using Chrome on Windows 10.


----------



## KenBrace (Apr 11, 2016)

OMG I love XenForo! This upgrade is awesome. 

We can finally like posts!


----------



## gyroninja (Apr 11, 2016)

pjk said:


> Are you referring to the avatars to the left of the thread titles



Yeah, I don't feel like the avatars relate to the discussion much. Maybe add an option to upload a thread icon?


----------



## pjk (Apr 12, 2016)

Dene said:


> Hmm tried that, didn't work. What are the exact steps you'd recommend? What I did just now:
> 
> Clear cache/cookies
> Restart browser
> ...


I've only tried it when signed. So, clear cache/cookies, restart browser, signin first, then click the arrow. Close and open the browser and see. If that doesn't work, are you sure your browser is storing cookies?


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2016)

Hmm that didn't work. I just checked, and it's definitely set to allow cookies (I never changed the default setting). I did have it set to send a "do not track" request, but it still doesn't work even after turning that off.


----------



## pjk (Apr 12, 2016)

Dene said:


> Hmm that didn't work. I just checked, and it's definitely set to allow cookies (I never changed the default setting). I did have it set to send a "do not track" request, but it still doesn't work even after turning that off.


Hmm. I will look into this more and see if I can find anything. I will be out of town for the next few days so will work on it more next week.

Is anyone else experiencing this issue?


----------



## unsolved (Apr 13, 2016)

I have reformatted an older table here at this link:

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...last-on-large-cubes.60314/page-2#post-1166022

...and now I see a great deal of white space above the table. When I look at the page in "edit" mode, there is but a single empty line separating the text above the table with the beginning of the table.

Is something still awry with the table code, or should I be using other markers within the table itself? I reviewed the bb code page, and nothing glaring is suggesting itself for the time being.


----------



## Felipe Rigon (Apr 13, 2016)

The forum is a little slow, here. Before the upgrade I've never noticed this problem.


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 13, 2016)

pjk said:


> Hmm. I will look into this more and see if I can find anything. I will be out of town for the next few days so will work on it more next week.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this issue?



Yes, it's the same for me in both Chrome and Edge in Windows 10. One thing I noticed: it's OK if I just close the tab and keep the browser still open and then reopen it again, but if I shut down the browser it's back.

Edit: I think what this means is that setting the expiration date of the cookie is all that is required to fix this.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 13, 2016)

ch_ts said:


> Yes, it's the same for me in both Chrome and Edge in Windows 10. One thing I noticed: it's OK if I just close the tab and keep the browser still open and then reopen it again, but if I shut down the browser it's back.



So that means the Sessions are working right. SO must be something with cookies.


----------



## stoic (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm finding it a little bit troublesome getting to the right parts of threads; on the old system it would automatically take me to the next unread post on a thread I'd viewed before. 
I'm trying to click the little dot at the left of the thread title now but the avatars are just too big and I keep hitting them instead...
I mostly browse the forums on tablet/mobile and it might be my fault for having fat fingers but...anyone else have this problem?
I also think it might benefit from having some sort of extra definition around quotes, as they can be somewhat hard to distinguish. E.g. like the way "X likes this" is on a grey background. 
But, I do like the upgraded style.


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm a little annoyed by the number of new posts in the little red box. It would be nice if there was a 'mark all as read' button somewhere. I'm stuck at 3551 at the moment haha.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 15, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> I'm a little annoyed by the number of new posts in the little red box. It would be nice if there was a 'mark all as read' button somewhere. I'm stuck at 3551 at the moment haha.



You can mark everything read with the "Marke Forums read" button.


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 15, 2016)

biscuit said:


> You can mark everything read with the "Marke Forums read" button.


Whoops :fp. Thanks!


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2016)

Is there a way to change posts-per-page? I can't seem to find it anywhere in the settings or around the forums. I liked having more.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2016)

Dene said:


> Is there a way to change posts-per-page? I can't seem to find it anywhere in the settings or around the forums. I liked having more.


Unfortunately not. I liked having 40 posts per page too, but because of the URL conventions with XenForo, everyone has 20 posts per page.


----------



## pjk (Apr 18, 2016)

unsolved said:


> I have reformatted an older table here at this link:
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...last-on-large-cubes.60314/page-2#post-1166022
> 
> Is something still awry with the table code, or should I be using other markers within the table itself? I reviewed the bb code page, and nothing glaring is suggesting itself for the time being.


I've fixed this issue, apologies about that. 



Felipe Rigon said:


> The forum is a little slow, here. Before the upgrade I've never noticed this problem.


This is the first I've heard, and all the tests I've done it shows it as much faster. Anyone else experiencing this issue?



ch_ts said:


> Yes, it's the same for me in both Chrome and Edge in Windows 10. One thing I noticed: it's OK if I just close the tab and keep the browser still open and then reopen it again, but if I shut down the browser it's back.
> 
> Edit: I think what this means is that setting the expiration date of the cookie is all that is required to fix this.


I'll look into this further and update here when I solve it.



stoic said:


> I'm finding it a little bit troublesome getting to the right parts of threads; on the old system it would automatically take me to the next unread post on a thread I'd viewed before.
> I'm trying to click the little dot at the left of the thread title now but the avatars are just too big and I keep hitting them instead...
> I mostly browse the forums on tablet/mobile and it might be my fault for having fat fingers but...anyone else have this problem?
> I also think it might benefit from having some sort of extra definition around quotes, as they can be somewhat hard to distinguish. E.g. like the way "X likes this" is on a grey background.
> But, I do like the upgraded style.


It automatically takes me to the latest unread post when I click on the thread title both from the New Posts page and from the show forum page. Where exactly are you clicking on messages that isn't taking you to the latest post?

As for quoted messages: I will change the background color soon.



Dene said:


> Is there a way to change posts-per-page? I can't seem to find it anywhere in the settings or around the forums. I liked having more.


As Sarah pointed out, unfortunately, this can't be changed. One of the downsides to using Xenforo.


----------



## stoic (Apr 18, 2016)

pjk said:


> It automatically takes me to the latest unread post when I click on the thread title both from the New Posts page and from the show forum page. Where exactly are you clicking on messages that isn't taking you to the latest post?


Seems to be working fine now...


----------



## pjk (Apr 18, 2016)

Dene said:


> Hmm that didn't work. I just checked, and it's definitely set to allow cookies (I never changed the default setting). I did have it set to send a "do not track" request, but it still doesn't work even after turning that off.


I've made some changes, please try it now and let me know if you still have issues.


----------



## stoic (Apr 18, 2016)

I like the change to the background for quotes, thanks!


----------



## Dene (Apr 20, 2016)

Did something change? When I came on just now all of a sudden the sidebar has stayed closed (until now it's always reopened when I've closed the browser).


----------



## pjk (Apr 20, 2016)

Dene said:


> Did something change? When I came on just now all of a sudden the sidebar has stayed closed (until now it's always reopened when I've closed the browser).


Yes, did you see this post from 2 days ago? I made some changes then that likely solved the issues.


----------



## Dene (Apr 20, 2016)

Whoa I totally missed that (how unusual, I guess I'm still getting used to the new design). Looks like the issue has been solved, thanks


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 20, 2016)

I dislike how the menu bar at the top of the screen is inconsistent between the home page and the forum. It would be nice to have the home page menu bar everywhere, it's far more friendly to access other areas of the site.


----------



## pjk (Apr 27, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> I dislike how the menu bar at the top of the screen is inconsistent between the home page and the forum. It would be nice to have the home page menu bar everywhere, it's far more friendly to access other areas of the site.


This was on the to-do, and I've now made this change. Please let me know of any other issues. Thanks.


----------



## Logiqx (May 2, 2016)

I've just tried to update the following post but it looks like the message size limit has been reduced:

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/how-fast-are-the-over-40s-in-competitions.54128/

I'm being told the message limit on this forum is 25,000 characters but my content is over 110,000 characters.

Can the limit be increased?


----------



## pjk (May 3, 2016)

Logiqx said:


> I've just tried to update the following post but it looks like the message size limit has been reduced:
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/how-fast-are-the-over-40s-in-competitions.54128/
> 
> ...


I think it would be better to just divide it up over several posts and then link them together.


----------



## Tanish (May 7, 2016)

Can you please do something to the search bar as well? Whenever I search anything it says "the following words were too short or too common"


----------



## mark49152 (May 26, 2016)

Is it possible to "ignore" a thread to stop it appearing in the new posts view? I vaguely remember the old forum had something like that, although I might be wrong.


----------



## Dene (May 27, 2016)

pjk said:


> Yes, did you see this post from 2 days ago? I made some changes then that likely solved the issues.



So I've been waiting to check and confirm, and I can officially say that every Friday the panel comes back again. When I close it, it stays closed for one week, then comes back.


----------



## pjk (May 28, 2016)

Tanish said:


> Can you please do something to the search bar as well? Whenever I search anything it says "the following words were too short or too common"


Try now. It uses the Google CSE like the forum did in the past. Let me know of any issues.



mark49152 said:


> Is it possible to "ignore" a thread to stop it appearing in the new posts view? I vaguely remember the old forum had something like that, although I might be wrong.


No, this isn't possible at the moment.



Dene said:


> So I've been waiting to check and confirm, and I can officially say that every Friday the panel comes back again. When I close it, it stays closed for one week, then comes back.


Ah yes, the cookie is set to expire every 7 days days. I will resolve this.


----------



## pjk (May 30, 2016)

Dene said:


> So I've been waiting to check and confirm, and I can officially say that every Friday the panel comes back again. When I close it, it stays closed for one week, then comes back.


The cookie will now expire every 180 days.

Please let me know of any other issues, thanks.


----------

